# G300 stay at boot logo (rom aokp 2013-05-19)



## ROUGEXIII (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

With my new G300 phone i choose the rom aokp 2013-05-19, follow what was written and worked fine.
but after some nice use i choose to install an other app and to fix some permissions,
after reboot the phone stay at animated boot logo (X) and never go away from. i need to remove battery if i want to do something else. i can go to recovery but doesnt want to start again the installation, doesnt want to loose all my configuration work (titanium backup installed but never saved...)

is it possible to start the phone in failsafe mode or something so?

Thanks for Reading,
Yann


----------

